# ride quality after dropped



## SuperAkuma (Jul 23, 2003)

i really wanna drop my car but i dont want the harsh ride qualty.
this was one of the reason i sold my civic n got this car to get a fresh new start. my civic had the setup of H&R sport 1.5' drop with KYB AGX adjustble shocks. when i put it to the softest the ride was still shity it bottemed out....

i dont wanna slam my car to the ground i just want to get ride if the wheel gap to about n inch gap r so.

now wat type of set up u got n please post pics of ur wheel gap 
n most importantly how is the ride quality 4rm 1-10 and 5 being stock

i want to say money is no problem but it is but i am willing to save up to have my car dropped with stock ride qualty.
im thinking of going with Tein springs n shocks if they make them.


----------



## N8inNV (Nov 16, 2002)

Hey, im in the same predicatment, but have done alot of research, right now there are the koni yellows they are just inserts for the struts, not the whole strut itself, and that with sportlines, or prokits would b e a nice not so low set up. the TEIN, HR, BG, Progress, are all great springs in my opinion but out of all i believe the prokits have the best spring ratio.. which will give u a much stiffer ride.. anyway, whatever u choose just remember ur stock struts will die sooner or later, so why not make it sooner, so u can replace them with TEIN SS or NISMO SUSpension.. hehe good luck


----------



## germex (Jan 15, 2003)

Ride quality is something you always sacrifice for performance handling. The Spec comes with a pretty harsh ride from the factory. If you drop it and put a stiffer suspension on it, your gonna be bouncing around a good bit. So it's all up to what's more important to you. I'm assuming if your biggest concern was ride quality, you would have bought a Caddy.


----------



## SuperAkuma (Jul 23, 2003)

the ride quality on my spec is as bad as my civic when i dropped it with AGX n H&R.

anyone with tein shocks n spring? i know they cost bank if but if they can have at least decent ride without bottoming out at ever dipp then i will do it. n also i know just changing springs will mess up my shocks....that was my first set up on my civic....i had just neuspeed racing spring with stock shocks n it suck ass....


----------



## cburwell (Oct 11, 2002)

SuperAkuma said:


> *the ride quality on my spec is as bad as my civic when i dropped it with AGX n H&R.
> 
> anyone with tein shocks n spring? i know they cost bank if but if they can have at least decent ride without bottoming out at ever dipp then i will do it. n also i know just changing springs will mess up my shocks....that was my first set up on my civic....i had just neuspeed racing spring with stock shocks n it suck ass.... *


When lowering a Sentra the biggest concern is loosing wheel travel. B15 Sentra's have very little wheel travel in the rear in stock form, put on a set of springs that lower the car 1.5" in the rear and you'll probably be riding on your bump stops.

The company that best addresses the wheel travel issue is Motivational with their coilovers. They use stock strut housings and install Koni inserts to creat a shorten strut. That combined with their rear upper mounts should give you plenty of rear suspension travel. Unfortunatly at around $1400 the Motivational coilovers are not in everyones budget.

Have you considered the spring and damper combination from Nismo. The drop is small (1" rear and .6" front), and the dampers are designed for those specific springs. Plus the struts have been shortened to gain back some of the wheel travel lost with the drop.


----------



## SuperAkuma (Jul 23, 2003)

*Have you considered the spring and damper combination from Nismo.*

no i havent but thankz for telling me.

i am new to this nissan thing i once rolled with honda but now i am with nissan


----------



## cburwell (Oct 11, 2002)

*Re: Have you considered the spring and damper combination from Nismo.*



SuperAkuma said:


> *no i havent but thankz for telling me.
> 
> i am new to this nissan thing i once rolled with honda but now i am with nissan *


The Nismo springs and dampers may be right up your alley. Someone on B15sentra.net installed them on his SE and he said that they increased performance, but the ride is still comfortable for his daily drive. Keep in mind opinions will vary. I have been in stock spec Vs and Specs that were on various springs and I never thought the ride was harsh.


----------



## tekmode (Feb 22, 2003)

the Nismo suspension is not worth $1000 IMO. You would be better off with the TIEN basics or even the SS if you can find them for a good price.


----------



## Silvspec86 (Apr 4, 2003)

What about the Megan Racing Springs? those any good? i saw them on a spec a while ago and they looked sweet...nice ride height. i'm also considering the Eibach Pro Kit, maybe that'll give you guys some other ideas.


----------



## tekmode (Feb 22, 2003)

Silvspec86 said:


> *What about the Megan Racing Springs? those any good? i saw them on a spec a while ago and they looked sweet...nice ride height. i'm also considering the Eibach Pro Kit, maybe that'll give you guys some other ideas. *


progress look really nice and ride close to stock. eibach prokit is a little stiffer than stock and still looks good


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

The Progress are great, I have them on my SE. It gets a little bumpy at times, but it's something that I can easily look past once I take a corner or go 80+ on the freeway. The only time it gets a little annoying is when I have other people in the car, mainly girls who don't exactly like the stiff ride (pun intended)


----------



## Dsav101 (Jul 22, 2003)

What kind of drop is recommended for a Spec V with the Greddy Evo exhaust? I know that I don't want a 2" drop, but closer to 1-1.5" What would be best for that type of setup, and will there be any problems with the exhaust? Thanks.


----------



## tekmode (Feb 22, 2003)

Dsav101 said:


> *What kind of drop is recommended for a Spec V with the Greddy Evo exhaust? I know that I don't want a 2" drop, but closer to 1-1.5" What would be best for that type of setup, and will there be any problems with the exhaust? Thanks. *


go with the eibach prokit 1.2" f 1.2" r. That should be good and handle well.


----------



## Rocket0901 (Jul 15, 2003)

*Re: Have you considered the spring and damper combination from Nismo.*



SuperAkuma said:


> *no i havent but thankz for telling me.
> 
> i am new to this nissan thing i once rolled with honda but now i am with nissan *



When you rolled that Honda, did you also play work-out tapes by Fonda?

Fonda ain't got a motor in the back of her Honda.


----------



## DiGaBLe (May 21, 2003)

I am looking into lowering my spec as well, around 1-1.5". I am just looking into getting springs, for now. I am tentative in doing so cuz I expect performance may decrease or even increase, depending on the springs, but I am mainly concerned that in lowering my car, the springs will damage the car itself (struts & such). I am looking into the eibach prokit and possibly the tein springs. I expect the ride to be stiffer than it already is, but just curious to know which would be better for the car.


----------



## CorNut (Apr 6, 2003)

I put GC coil overs on my car ($380 shipped from Nippon) and truthfully it isn't much of a different ride at all. The spec was already stiff, maybe it will change when I get my koni's, but stock struts with GC coil overs doesn't ride bad at all and I have mine pretty damn low, you can check it out @ http://www.geocities.com/mrcornut/specv


----------



## scopedog (Jun 15, 2003)

*Re: Re: Have you considered the spring and damper combination from Nismo.*



cburwell said:


> *The Nismo springs and dampers may be right up your alley. Someone on B15sentra.net installed them on his SE and he said that they increased performance, but the ride is still comfortable for his daily drive. Keep in mind opinions will vary. I have been in stock spec Vs and Specs that were on various springs and I never thought the ride was harsh. *


Just to let you know courtesyparts.com is a rip off. http://www.nismoparts.com  is just a tincy wincy bit cheaper


----------



## Orangejello (Apr 16, 2003)

I have the Eibach Pro-Kit on my Spec. The ride quality is fine, just a little bouncier thru town. But on the freeway seems a little better than stock. I think this is because the springs are progressive. Cornering seems about the same. The Pro-kits do a nice job a getting rid of the wheel gap too.


----------



## Synth (May 8, 2003)

*Talking about TEIN...*

I was looking at the TEIN website, their damper kits and I saw this in the kit descriptions: * Exclusive design for USA vehicle specifications (only available for the U.S.A Market). 

Ok, I live in Canada... Could this pose a problem? I was considering this purchase for next summer.


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Have you considered the spring and damper combination from Nismo.*



scopedog said:


> *Just to let you know courtesyparts.com is a rip off. http://www.nismoparts.com  is just a tincy wincy bit cheaper  *


And www.nismo-parts.com is even cheaper...

$763 on a group buy on www.thevboard.com


----------



## BlackoutSpecV (May 8, 2002)

*Re: Talking about TEIN...*



Synth said:


> *I was looking at the TEIN website, their damper kits and I saw this in the kit descriptions: * Exclusive design for USA vehicle specifications (only available for the U.S.A Market).
> 
> Ok, I live in Canada... Could this pose a problem? I was considering this purchase for next summer. *


 well since the US delivery market has the same suspension setup as the Canadian delivery market on the SE-R/Spec V. I would say no. but you caould always call and ask.


----------



## Synth (May 8, 2003)

*Thanks BlackoutSpec...*

Oki.


----------

